# Ode a aMule 2.0.0 rc2

## Cagnulein

Ieri l'altro è uscita la nuova relase candidate di questo p2p...con un velo di scetticismo mi sono messo a compilarlo...

beh che dire, da quando l'ho fatto partire deve ancora crashare (36 ore di uptime il proggy, il mio pc s'appresta ad arrivare a 31 gg con il 2.6.4  :Smile:  ), e ha una medi di scaricamento di 40kb.

Che dire, provatela, provatela, provatela  :Smile: 

www.amule-project.net

----------

## HunterD

mi sà che fra un pò dovrai compilare la rc3 visto che a quanto sembra c'è un update importante....

----------

## -YoShi-

Ho appena fatto il sync del portage, ma possibile che la versione più recente che ho è la 1.2.6? Si è fatto il mio portage, oppure ha ragione lui?

----------

## n3m0

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ho appena fatto il sync del portage, ma possibile che la versione più recente che ho è la 1.2.6? Si è fatto il mio portage, oppure ha ragione lui?

 

Non c'e' nel portage, neanche masked.

----------

## -YoShi-

Ha ecco dicevo...  :Smile:  esiste sapete se esiste un ebuildino veloce veloce?

----------

## Cagnulein

 *HunterD wrote:*   

> mi sà che fra un pò dovrai compilare la rc3 visto che a quanto sembra c'è un update importante....

 

di che si tratta?

@ebuild: io ho compilato da sorgente  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ha ecco dicevo...  esiste sapete se esiste un ebuildino veloce veloce?

 

Prova a cercare sul forum, anche questo italiano. E' un argomento gettonatissimo  :Wink: 

Oppure prova a cercare su bugzilla o breakmygentoo.org (o simile) se c'è un ebuild non ufficiale da mettere nel tuo portage tree locale. Vista la diffusione di questo p2p credo dovresti trovarlo facilmente.

Se proprio non lo trovi fattelo da te, prendi spunto dagli ebuild vecchi e dalla guida alla creazione di ebuild e poi lo posti su forum/bugzilla.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a cercare sul forum, anche questo italiano. E' un argomento gettonatissimo 
> 
> 

 

Ehehe è che volevo fare il furbo e passare direttamente al traguardo  :Mr. Green: 

Cmq ho tovato/modificato l'ebuild seguendo questa micro guida

Ciao

----------

## Tiro

scusate..ma è la famosa versione serverless..

 :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

```

Initialising aMule

Loading preferences from /home/josuke/.aMule/preferences.ini

 

OOPS! - Seems like aMule crashed

--== BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: ==--

 

[0] amule(_ZN9CamuleApp16OnFatalExceptionEv+0x59) [0x827517d]

[1] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so(wxFatalSignalHandler+0x2b) [0x403d245b]

[2] [0xffffe420]

[3] amule(_ZN9CamuleApp6OnInitEv+0x19d2) [0x827243e]

[4] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so(_Z7wxEntryiPPc+0x21f) [0x4024d3af]

Abortito

```

Questo è quello che mi da  aMule-2.0.0rc2 quando lo lancio...ne sapete qualcosa?

----------

## Elianto

Prova a guardare qui.

Sembra ci siano problemi a compilare amule con le gtk2 e con CFlags troppo spinte.

Ciao

----------

## t0mcat

io l'ho emerso cambiando il nome dell'ebuild in r2 e togliendo la parte della patch, ma mi crasha all'avvio  :Sad: 

```

t0mcat@felix t0mcat $ amule

Initialising aMule

Loading preferences from /home/t0mcat/.aMule/preferences.ini

OOPS! - Seems like aMule crashed

--== BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: ==--

[0] amule(_ZN9CamuleApp16OnFatalExceptionEv+0x41) [0x82598e1]

[1] /lib/libc.so.6 [0x40aac9f8]

[2] /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x40a382a0]

Abortito

```

la r1 mi crasha sistematicamente dopo una decina di minuti con un errore identico a parte la riga [2]

aggiornamento:

allagrando le cflags m'è cambiato l'errore

```

Initialising aMule

Loading preferences from /home/t0mcat/.aMule/preferences.ini

OOPS! - Seems like aMule crashed

--== BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: ==--

[0] amule(_ZN9CamuleApp16OnFatalExceptionEv+0x40) [0x824f8d0]

[1] /lib/libc.so.6 [0x40aac9f8]

[2] [0xfb]

Abortito

```

provo ad allargarle ancora di +

----------

## solka

bisogna compilare i wxGTK senza il supporto delle gtk2...su bugzilla trovate l'ebuild per la r1 con il check per le wxGTK, cmq vi posto di seguito l'ebuild modificato per la r2...a me ha funzionato

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/www/www.gentoo.org/raw_cvs/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/amule-1.2.6.ebuild,v 1.4 2004/03/23 16:46:08 augustus Exp $

MY_P=${P/m/M}

MY_P=${MY_P/_/}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aNOTHER wxWindows based eMule P2P Client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/amule/aMule-2.0.0rc2.tar.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 amd64"

IUSE="nls"

EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-optimise --disable-debug"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

   >=dev-libs/crypto++-5.1

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1"

pkg_setup() {

   # GTK2 is unstable and not supported by aMule developers

   if wx-config --cppflags | grep gtk2 >& /dev/null; then

      einfo "Compiling ${PN} against wxGTK2 is not supported."

      die "wxGTK must be re-emerged with USE=-gtk2."

   fi

   # aMule doesn't compile against unicoded wxGTK at all.

   if wx-config --cppflags | grep gtk2u >& /dev/null; then

      einfo "${PN} will not build if wxGTK was compiled"

      einfo "with unicode support.  If you are using a version of"

      einfo "wxGTK <= 2.4.2, you must set USE=-gtk2.  In newer versions,"

      einfo "you must set USE=-unicode."

      die "wxGTK must be re-emerged without unicode suport"

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   econf `use_enable nls` || die

   emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}

```

----------

## Josuke

mmm con gli altri user del sistema va...sembra non andare solo con il mio..non capisco proprio

----------

## Josuke

ho usato infatti quell'ebuild li e ho ricompilato le wx con le gtk1 e infatti con gli altri user funziona senza problema...sembra che solo col mio user non vada non capisco proprio il perchè

----------

## Elianto

Forse l'hai già fatto, ma potresti provare a togliere i file d'impostazione di aMule dalla tua home, ovvero il file .eMule e la cartella .aMule. Non cancellarli del tutto, spostali o rinominali. Nel caso non sia quello il problema, non perderai i crediti accumulati !!!!   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## t0mcat

nisba, ho ricompilato anche le wxGTK (anche se erano già senza gtk2) ma ora mi da addirittura + errori:

```

Initialising aMule

Loading preferences from /t0mcat/.aMule/preferences.ini

OOPS! - Seems like aMule crashed

--== BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: ==--

[0] amule(_ZN9CamuleApp16OnFatalExceptionEv+0x41) [0x8245e41]

[1] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(wxFatalSignalHandler+0x2d) [0x403c19cd]

[2] /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x40a14693]

[3] /lib/libc.so.6 [0x40a849f8]

[4] amule(_ZN9CamuleApp6OnInitEv+0xed1) [0x82422c1]

[5] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk-2.4.so(_Z7wxEntryiPPc+0x210) [0x40242f50]

[6] amule(main+0x1b) [0x82412eb]

[7] /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xc1) [0x40a6fcc1]

[8] amule(_ZN16wxScrolledWindow16AdjustScrollbarsEv+0xfd) [0x80f90a1]

Abortito

```

----------

## Josuke

era il file .eMule...di cui ignoravo l'esistenza..mille grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## t0mcat

si ho risolto leggendo le indicazioni:

http://www.amule-project.net/amule/thread.php?threadid=1655

----------

## Josuke

Ora il programma va..ma non lo trovo molto stabile in effetti..crasha a random dopo poche decine di minuti

----------

## t0mcat

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Ora il programma va..ma non lo trovo molto stabile in effetti..crasha a random dopo poche decine di minuti

 

a me la r2 va molto meglio della r1.

prova a ricompilare le wxGTK con cflags mooolto larghe (io ho usato solo march o2 e pipe).

----------

## Cagnulein

durante l'ultimo giorno mi sta succedendo una cosa divertentissima:

se tengo il focus sui transfer, aMule crasha dopo pochi secondi, se tengo il focus sulla lista dei server...beh, è in uptime da tutta stanotte. Per curiosità, ora l'ho chiuso, atteso una mezzoretta, riaperto, focus sui transfer: piantato. Chiuso, riaperto subito, focus sui server: sta scaricando a 50k  :Razz: 

----------

## Sparker

Io generalmente lo tengo sul tab dei messaggi   :Wink: 

Ho installato wxBase perchè volevo l'utility da riga di comando per mandare messaggi ad amule (sperando che ci sia un comando che gli dica: spegniti!)

Putroppo però amule non si compila più e butta fuori una sfilza di errori!?!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> se tengo il focus sui transfer, aMule crasha dopo pochi secondi, se tengo il focus sulla lista dei server...beh, è in uptime da tutta stanotte. Per curiosità, ora l'ho chiuso, atteso una mezzoretta, riaperto

 

Succede anche a me la stessa identi cosa (oltre che ogni tanto si freezava tutto) questo mi ha fatto passare ad amule 1.2.6 che e' molto piu' stabile.

----------

## Cagnulein

la 2.0.0 b3 è in up da 2 settimane senza problemi  :Smile: 

provare per credere B)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> la 2.0.0 b3 è in up da 2 settimane senza problemi 

 

Mi spiace deluderti ma e' proprio quella che a me da problemi.

----------

## Cagnulein

beh allora sarà questioni di cflags e di sistema perchè io non ho mai avuto una versione così stabile di amule

tue cflags?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> tue cflags?

 

Sempliccissime

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

----------

## Cagnulein

uguali alle mie  :Wink: 

dunque vediamo...azz se almeno fossimo stati sotto windows potevamo dare colpa alle corrente geomagnetiche   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> azz se almeno fossimo stati sotto windows potevamo dare colpa alle corrente geomagnetiche  

 

Vero  :Smile: . Comunque non capisco ora ho la versione 1.2.6 e tutto va a meraviglia.

----------

